# Pin or the target?



## lvetohunt (Feb 24, 2008)

Iv heard alot of guys say they never watch the pin. How do u diagnose float problems. Iv always been a float watcher just wandering if there's something I'm missing thanks alot

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

IMO, Focus on the target. Diagnose problems by the results in the target. 

One pretty good archer said that if you are even aware of your float, you aren't focusing on the target hard enough. Other good archers say to "admire your float" while at full draw.

It's one of those things that you have to work out for yourself. But very few archers focus on pins. 

Allen


----------



## lvetohunt (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank u itl take some practice 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

You can see the pin in a secondary view while focusing on the target. Your mind will bounce back and forth between the two of them usually. 

I'm a believer in studying your float and I've made a couple YouTube Videos over it using a camera to show first person views. 

First one here is on symptoms of form to look at: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjQGT4NDIDc

This second one is over draw length variations: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgYqd88oo6U


----------



## thebulwark (Jan 23, 2017)

I switch back and forth during pre-release but always release while focus is on the pin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

I place full focus on the end result...arrow in the middle. I'm shooting the target not my pin.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I was taught to shoot rifle and pistol while focusing on the front sight... I carried that over when I started shooting a bow. As long as I can see the bulls-eye behind the pin, I let it fly.... If your sights are zero'd, the arrow should go where ever the pin is on the target upon release.

I'm aware that some of you will disagree, I can live with that. It works for me.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

once you have your drawn`n arrow -bow set-up and pin is kinda on the bullseye it floats and all your focus should be on the center of the X and then just push and pull.ever notice sometimes it goes so fast and it ends up in the center of the bulleye ? well that`s when you did it the right way,can I always do that nope but when I do It sure feels great.just watch some of the top pro archer`s shooting they have it mastered ,they shoot like machines.


----------

